
CIA Releases Analyst's Fascinating Tale of Cracking the Kryptos Sculpture - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/analyst-who-cracked-kryptos/
======
chiph
Jim Sanborn, the artist behind _Kryptos_ has another sculpture in the same
theme located at the University of North Carolina at Charlotte called
_Cyrillic Projector_. It's a steel cylinder with inverted Cyrillic letters cut
into it, with a lamp in the middle. At night, the letters get projected onto
surrounding buildings.

It's encrypted text was decoded in 2003, and turned out to be a KGB text on
psychological control.

Here's a close-up photo:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/84602957@N00/3435941990/in/phot...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/84602957@N00/3435941990/in/photostream/)

